# Which cutting compound?



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Megs 105, 3M Fast Cut Plus or Menzerna Fast Gloss S500?

I have read lots of good things about Megs 105, but the Menzerna FG seems to be worth a try, any opinions on which one is more versatile?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Depends on a) the make of car you`re using it on?
b) how bad is the paint?


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

well I'm thinking as an all round cutting compound, I assume the Menz FG is only for very hard paint?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I`ve only used the Menz and found it to be than capable, i`ve used in hard and medium paints both to great effect. Not sure about Megs as I`ve only ever used the Ultimate compound, which I found was pretty good and not overly aggressive HTH


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

105 mate it's the bomb. On a hard pad it's vicious, on a polishing pad it sits in-between :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Think there all on a par, all the top aggressive products...

Here is a bit on the megs stuff...

From left to right, the most aggressive to the least aggressive SMAT products


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

105 is the most aggressive I think.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If you need an aggrssive compound,school concepts s3 gold is a beast,i dont like the school concepts polishes,but s3 is graet,just go easy with that.
another very good compound is britemax promax,its strong,but i like the way you feel the cutting progression while working.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Meg's ultimate compound is great, I prefer it to the 105. It's easier to use!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

isn't UC the same as 105 

I don't see why there is a need to use a compound (as in heavy cut) to repair paintwork of marring, oxidation, defects.

Oxidation in most cases can be chemically repaired with Optimum PoliSeal, Four star UPC, Glare Zero (the best one in my book), Glare Micro, Toughseal Step 1 or at most a single polish system such as System One, Xpert High Tech or Ultra polish which although having the ability to do what a compound and rotary or DA can do, do not take as much paint off and can be used with cutting discs/pads of Microfibre, wool etc all the way to 100 ppi LC gold foams without any filling. 

Okay these chemical products may have a fine abrasive in them (four star, opti seal) but they are not a paint slicing compound or leveller either and depth is critical in terms of shine. 

The best way to get a shine today is to put a membrane of quartz/glass into and onto the paint which amplifies the colour coats and clear coat underneath it.
this is what amigo and restructure marine/glare products do so well. repair paint and replenish it.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have decided to go with the Menz FG500 for now, have placed an order with Polished Bliss for some


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dream Machines said:


> isn't UC the same as 105
> 
> I don't see why there is a need to use a compound (as in heavy cut) to repair paintwork of marring, oxidation, defects.
> 
> ...


This is the stuff i want to know more about but 3/4 of the products are not available in thje uk...:wall:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dream Machines said:


> isn't UC the same as 105
> 
> I don't see why there is a need to use a compound (as in heavy cut) to repair paintwork of marring, oxidation, defects.
> 
> ...


ultimate compound has less cut, but a longer working time than 105. It doesn't dry up as soon as you touch the paint.

As for oxidation removal, not sure what you are going on about because the op Is asking which cutting compound? Poli-seal doesn't remove any scratches what so ever, and doesnt fill at all, so why use it to remove oxidation only to have to polish it out? I'm a big fan of amigo though, and try to tell people to use that instead of SRP!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> ultimate compound has less cut, but a longer working time than 105. It doesn't dry up as soon as you touch the paint.
> 
> As for oxidation removal, not sure what you are going on about because the op Is asking which cutting compound? Poli-seal doesn't remove any scratches what so ever, and doesnt fill at all, so why use it to remove oxidation only to have to polish it out? I'm a big fan of amigo though, and try to tell people to use that instead of SRP!


When I spoke to David Ghoudassi of Optimum PT products, he stated to me that Poliseal could be used to remove oxidation and restore a paint's finish and that cutting and polishing the paint to fix that is not always needed.

He said any pad can be used with it, even wool and its a chemical and very fine abrasive product 
in his own words
Poli-Seal is a great chemical cleaner with very mild polishing ability which will remove oxidation without removing the clear in any measurable way.

James - send me a PM


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Meg's ultimate compound is great, I prefer it to the 105. It's easier to use!


Great stuff, the Ultimate compound!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My favorite compound is Farecla G3 I use it when I need extra help . M105 works very well too .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> ultimate compound has less cut, but a longer working time than 105. It doesn't dry up as soon as you touch the paint.


Very good point I'm looking for this kind of compound . Do you think Ultimate compound is more aggressive than Menz 203s?






I asked Meguiars-asia , why you use black pad with ultimate compound ?

he said "our mirror glaze products and consumer are different. mirror glaze is stronger than consumer. #83 is a diminishing abrasive and takes time to break down...ultimate compound is a super micro abrasive like M105 or M205 and stays wet so it will not scratch at all. You can use this product with yellow or black﻿ pad to ensure either a stronger working area or less depending on the softness of paint and needs required."


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, i find ultimate compound more agressive than 203s. 
To be honest, I haven't used it with a soft pad, but it works great with a lc cyan hydrotech pad!


----------

